# Medictests Vs. JB Learning Test Prep Which is better?



## Shellfish (May 15, 2018)

Hello all,

I graduate (hopefully) in July and take my National Registry for paramedic. I am wondering whether I should go with Medictests.com or JBlearning Test Prep. I have used Medictests.com and liked it, but I was wondering what the pros and cons of each are before I purchase one.


----------



## ParamedicGirl221 (May 19, 2018)

i used medictests.com although it was helpful i felt it kept repeating the same questions. jb learning seems to have a bigger bank of questions. but both were very helpful. best of luck! i'm sure you will do just fine


----------



## Colt45 (May 19, 2018)

JBL is a little better IMO but I found value in both. Especially medictests NR simulator.


----------



## TheEleventhHour (May 21, 2018)

I also recommend FISDAP. As someone who used JBLearning & FISDAP I can say my NREMT was closer to FISDAP with the vagueness of the questions. What I love about JBL was the explanations for why the correct answers were correct & why also the wrong answers were wrong but I'd have to say the NREMT (at least mine) was closer to FISDAP. Most of my NREMT questions were 1 line, a few 2 at the most whereas I've come to find a lot of JBL questions were 2-3 lines long with much more details in the scenarios.

For example:

JBL type question - "You & your partner arrived on the scene, etc, found the patient laying in etc position, his vitals are etc & a witness states etc, you should first..." whereas a FISDAP type question "Your patient complains of etc, & has a history of etc, you should..." leaving a lot to be desired as far as information that isn't given to you & my NREMT was very similar.


----------



## Shellfish (May 29, 2018)

TheEleventhHour said:


> I also recommend FISDAP. As someone who used JBLearning & FISDAP I can say my NREMT was closer to FISDAP with the vagueness of the questions. What I love about JBL was the explanations for why the correct answers were correct & why also the wrong answers were wrong but I'd have to say the NREMT (at least mine) was closer to FISDAP. Most of my NREMT questions were 1 line, a few 2 at the most whereas I've come to find a lot of JBL questions were 2-3 lines long with much more details in the scenarios.
> 
> For example:
> 
> JBL type question - "You & your partner arrived on the scene, etc, found the patient laying in etc position, his vitals are etc & a witness states etc, you should first..." whereas a FISDAP type question "Your patient complains of etc, & has a history of etc, you should..." leaving a lot to be desired as far as information that isn't given to you & my NREMT was very similar.


I definitely agree with Fisdap. We use Fisdap for every final in class. We also have to pass the Fisdap cumulative to graduate and test. It is very different testing, but I love the critical thinking aspect. Thanks for the response!


----------



## TonyaL (Jul 11, 2018)

Has anyone used Kaplin Study Guide for Nremt Paramedic Prep?


----------



## TheEleventhHour (Jul 11, 2018)

I have the Kaplan Study Guide for EMTs. I've noticed it gets a lot of negative reviews but I found it extremely helpful.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 11, 2018)

The NREMT only utilizes a few resources for the test writers. The NHTSA curriculum, the AHA/ASA for cardiac, pediatric and  PHTLS for trauma. Albeit that there are many text(s) and study guides; these are the only sources that are allowable for the NREMT exam. All the text(s), workbooks, study guides-etc. are taken from the NHTS curriculum and then changed around or added to per author/publisher discretion. 

R/r 911


----------



## TonyaL (Jul 15, 2018)

So I see people using Fisdap. How do you sign up to get that? I have been on their website and it seems to be geared more towards schools.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 16, 2018)

TonyaL said:


> So I see people using Fisdap. How do you sign up to get that? I have been on their website and it seems to be geared more towards schools.


You can pay for a question bank that will generate practice tests.


----------



## TonyaL (Jul 16, 2018)

How? I have been on fisdap website several rimes already. It seems that it is geared towards schools and not just individual persons. Is there a special website i go to? Or do i call fisdap directly?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 16, 2018)

TonyaL said:


> How? I have been on fisdap website several rimes already. It seems that it is geared towards schools and not just individual persons. Is there a special website i go to? Or do i call fisdap directly?


This should be what you want to use. https://www.fisdap.net/what_we_make/study_tools


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jul 18, 2018)

Fisdap and JB Learning were both incredibly helpful.


----------

